# Problem beim emergen von gcc-3.3.6

## mildi

hi leute ich wollte jetzt java für Firefox installieren (nach der Gentoo-wiki anleitung)und auch Skype.

Für beide Programme wird das paket  gcc-3.3.6-r1 benötigt.

doch beim emergen bekomm ich folgende Fehlermeldung. Weis damit nichts anzufangen weil bis jetzt alle andere Pakte damit keine Probleme hatten.

```
cc1: error: bad value (athlon64) for -march= switch

cc1: error: bad value (athlon64) for -mcpu= switch

make[2]: *** [gengenrtl.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/build/gcc'

make[1]: *** [stage2_build] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/build/gcc'

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 5378:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called toolchain_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 26:   Called gcc_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 1552:   Called gcc_do_make

  toolchain.eclass, line 1426:   Called die

!!! emake failed with bootstrap-lean

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

Mfg mildi

----------

## Dragonix

Poste mal bitte den Output von

emerge -pv firefox

----------

## b3cks

 *mildi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cc1: error: bad value (athlon64) for -march= switch
> 
> ...

 

Check mal deine CFLAGS.

----------

## Marlo

 *mildi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cc1: error: bad value (athlon64) for -march= switch
> 
> cc1: error: bad value (athlon64) for -mcpu= switch
> ...

 

hallo mildi,

nicht das ich dir helfen könnte, aber ich nutze auch einen 64`er und interessiere mich für dieses

```

=switch

```

Wo kommt den das her? Und auch das es einmal mit -march und das andere mal mit -mcpu daherkommt, normal reicht doch eines von beiden.

Wofür isn dat jut?

Danke 

Ma

----------

## amne

 *mildi wrote:*   

> Für beide Programme wird das paket  gcc-3.3.6-r1 benötigt.

 

Sicher? Kann ich mir nicht so wirklich vorstellen.

PS: Umlaute gefixt, bitte darauf achten, dass ISO-8859-1 gewählt ist, auch wenn der Browser manchmal unmotiviert umschaltet.

----------

## mildi

@Marlo also ich weis nicht von wo das switch kommt. kamm einfach so.

ich poste mal meine make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -msse -ffast-math"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="xvid av xmms xine xface win32codes vorbis vcd v4l usb truetypr ssl sse sse$

oss qt opengl mpeg mp3 mozilla mmx lirc  java  ipv6 gtk gtk2 gstreamer gnome fl$

a52 X v4l2 win32codecs  3dnow -apm -berhdb -bmp -crypt -cups -encode -gdbm -lib$

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

LINGUAS="de"

```

und die ausgabe von emerge -pv firefox 

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "firefox".
```

hab dann emerge -pv mozilla-firefox

```
[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.3  USE="gnome ipv6 java -bindist -debug -filepicker -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

```

mfg mildi

----------

## Marlo

 *mildi wrote:*   

> @Marlo also ich weis nicht von wo das switch kommt. kamm einfach so.
> 
> mfg mildi

 

Hmm, ja, glaube ich dir, weil die make.conf ja gut aussieht.

Und emerge -pv firefox gibt natürlich die von dir gepostete Fehlermeldung.

Die Ausgabe von  emerge -pv mozilla-firefox ist soweit OK.

Kannst du bitte zu unserer Information mal die Ausgabe von

```
gcc-config -l
```

posten und von 

```
euse -a
```

Wenn euse bei dir nicht installiert ist, muß irgendsoein gentoodings installiert werden. Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr welches.

Dann machste halt ein

```
q file `which euse`
```

 und dieses dingens, welches angezeigt wird, mußte halt installieren. Wahrscheinlich gentoolkit oder so.

Da es schon sehr spät ist machste bis morgen noch ein vollständiges

```

#emerge --sync

#emerge -NDuva world

```

danach ein

```

#emerge --ask depclean

#rm -f ~/.revdep-rebuild*

#revdep-rebuild --pretend

```

Was das bedeutet findest du hier. Dieser Link ist wichtig und was da steht solltest du dir gut durchlesen, denn dort steht auch, wie diese Befehle verändert werden müssen, damit sie wirken.

Wenn das alles erledigt ist, unterhalten wir uns weiter.

Tschaui

Ma

Ach ja , hatte ich vergessen. Bitte poste auch die Ausgabe von 

```
eselect profile list
```

.

Danke und guts Nächtle

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *mildi wrote:*   Für beide Programme wird das paket  gcc-3.3.6-r1 benötigt. 
> 
> Sicher? Kann ich mir nicht so wirklich vorstellen.
> 
> PS: Umlaute gefixt, bitte darauf achten, dass ISO-8859-1 gewählt ist, auch wenn der Browser manchmal unmotiviert umschaltet.

 

Ich bin mir eigentlich auch ziemlich sicher, dass Du gcc-3.3.6 für beide Programme nicht brauchst. Bestenfalls benötigst Du, wenn ich das richitg sehe  "libstdc++-v3". Bei mir funktioniert zumindest java in Firefox auch ohne alte gcc-Versionen...

----------

## 76062563

Nimm mal -ffast-math aus deine CFLAGS und probiers nochmal.

----------

## mildi

also hir sind die ganzen infos.

@ Marlo das emerge world hab ich jetzt noch nicht gemacht weil ich deinen post erst jetzt gelesen hab, ist das auch nötig, weil ich hab erst vor paar tagen das system neu installiert?

also einmal 

```
Stronghold mildi # euse -a

3dnow               [+ C  ] 

X                   [+ CD ] 

a52                 [+    ] 

aac                 [+ C  ] 

alsa                [+ CD ] 

arts                [+  D ] 

berkdb              [+  D ] 

cli                 [+  D ] 

cracklib            [+  D ] 

dri                 [+  D ] 

dvd                 [+ C  ] 

dvdr                [+ C  ] 

eds                 [+  D ] 

emboss              [+  D ] 

ffmpeg              [+ C  ] 

flac                [+ C  ] 

foomaticdb          [+  D ] 

fortran             [+  D ] 

gif                 [+  D ] 

gnome               [+ CD ] 

gpm                 [+  D ] 

gstreamer           [+ CD ] 

gtk                 [+ CD ] 

iconv               [+  D ] 

imlib               [+  D ] 

ipv6                [+ CD ] 

isdnlog             [+  D ] 

java                [+ C  ] 

jpeg                [+  D ] 

ladspa              [+    ] 

libg++              [+  D ] 

lirc                [+ C  ] 

midi                [+    ] 

mikmod              [+  D ] 

mmx                 [+ C  ] 

motif               [+  D ] 

mouse               [+    ] 

mozilla             [+ C  ] 

mp3                 [+ CD ] 

mpeg                [+ CD ] 

ncurses             [+ cD ] 

ogg                 [+  D ] 

opengl              [+ CD ] 

oss                 [+  D ] 

pam                 [+ CD ] 

pcre                [+  D ] 

perl                [+  D ] 

pppd                [+  D ] 

python              [+  D ] 

qt3                 [+  D ] 

qt4                 [+  D ] 

quicktime           [+  D ] 

readline            [+  D ] 

reflection          [+  D ] 

sdl                 [+  D ] 

session             [+  D ] 

spl                 [+  D ] 

sse                 [+ C  ] 

sse2                [+ C  ] 

ssl                 [+ CD ] 

tcpd                [+  D ] 

text                [+    ] 

truetype            [+  D ] 

usb                 [+ C  ] 

v4l                 [+ C  ] 

v4l2                [+ C  ] 

vcd                 [+ C  ] 

vorbis              [+ CD ] 

win32codecs         [+ C  ] 

xface               [+ C  ] 

xine                [+ C  ] 

xml                 [+  D ] 

xorg                [+  D ] 

xv                  [+  D ] 

xvid                [+ C  ] 

zlib                [+  D ] 

```

dann

```
Stronghold mildi # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl *

  [3]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

  [5]   default-linux/x86/2007.0

  [6]   default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

  [7]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [8]   selinux/x86/2006.1

```

und dann noch

```
Stronghold mildi # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *

```

wenn das mit dem emerg world sein muss mach ich es dann.

@ Kuhrscher ich weis auch nicht warum die zwei pakete das alte gcc brauchen. portage will das einfach auch installieren.

MfG mildi

----------

## Dragonix

Ja, meinte emerge -pv mozilla-firefox.

Aber egtl sollte da noch vorher was gestanden sein, wenn der dir den alten gcc unterjubeln will.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist virtual/libstdc++ eine abhängigkeit von java (bzw zumindest sun).

Und das will seit einiger Zeit lieber den alten gcc installieren, anstatt sys-libs/libstdc++-v3

emerge mal sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 und schau dann, ob der firefox immernoch den alten gcc will....

----------

## mildi

@ Dragonix ist ja nicht firefox der die alte gcc will sonder Skype und sun-java-jre.

MfG mildi

----------

## Dragonix

Dann emerge mal libstdc++-v3

----------

## mildi

so hab jetzt emerge -NDuva world fertig gemacht

wollte dann emerge --ask depclean machen doch es gab keine pakte zum entfernen.

hab jetzt mal libstdc++-v3 installiert und die java-jre-bin braucht keine gcc-3.3.6. also seh ich das als erledigt.

MfG mildi

----------

## Lubomir

Hallo, habe auch das selbe Problem. Ich kann gcc-3.3.6-r1 nicht emergen, weil pentium-m ein bad value ist. Ich glaube das Problem liegt einfach daran, dass man nicht eine cpu-art auswählen darf, welche der gcc 3.3.6 noch nicht kannte. Ich werde mal das mit andere cflags emergen und gucken ob es dann funktioniert.

EDIT: Ich emerge gerade mit pentium3 -msse2 das GCC3 und damit funktioniert es  soweit erst mal (sonst wäre schon längt ein Fehler gekommen).

Wieso braucht man das GCC3? Wollte nämlich eigentlich nur KDE emergen mit java und die anderen nützlichen USE-Flags.

EDIT2: So, mit pentium3 -msse2 emergt kurz bevor er weiter emergen wollte, mit strg+c abgebrochen und dann wieder auf pentium-m umgestellt.

----------

## schmidicom

Habe das selbe Problem gehabt aber dieser Vorschlag hat wunderbar geholfen, vielen Dank.

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> Dann emerge mal libstdc++-v3

 

PS: Ich weigere mich schlicht "gcc 3.weis was" zu installieren nur weil ein java paket denkt das müsse es jetzt sein. So weit kommt es noch.   :Wink: 

----------

